# Urdu: pur



## Chhaatr

If I were to say to you:

_meraa pyaar aur iHtiraam se *pur* salaam qubuul kareN/qubuuleN!_

Would you as an Urdu speaker find this usage of _*pur*_ :

a) correct, or 
b) totally incorrect but still be able to get the drift, or
c) totally incorrect, awkward and funny?

Just to clarify, the sentiment I wish to convey with my sample sentence is:

_aap meraa pyaar aur iHtiraam se bharaa hu'aa_ (Hindi: _pyaar aur aadar se paripuurNR_) _salaam qubuul kareN!
_
If this usage of *pur *is incorrect, I would be most grateful if Urdu speakers would give sample sentences illustrating how _*they*_ use this word in day to day conversation.

Many thanks!


----------



## Faylasoof

Chhaatr said:


> If I were to say to you:
> 
> _meraa pyaar aur iHtiraam se *pur* salaam qubuul kareN/qubuuleN!_
> 
> Would you as an Urdu speaker find this usage of _*pur*_ :
> 
> a) correct, or
> b) totally incorrect but still be able to get the drift, or
> c) totally incorrect, awkward and funny?
> 
> Just to clarify, the sentiment I wish to convey with my sample sentence is:
> 
> _aap meraa pyaar aur iHtiraam se bharaa hu'aa_ (Hindi: _pyaar aur aadar se paripuurNR_) _salaam qubuul kareN!
> _
> If this usage of *pur *is incorrect, I would be most grateful if Urdu speakers would give sample sentences illustrating how _*they*_ use this word in day to day conversation.
> 
> Many thanks!


 Chhaatr SaaHib, when I first read this it did sound funny, i.e. idiomatically! You don't hear it and certainly we never say this although grammatically it is fine. 

Of course there are many ways to convey the same feelings but I present below the alternatives keeping in mind your original and making sure I make the minimum of changes:

_aap meraa pyaar aur iHtiraam se bharaa __salaam qubuul kareN! <--- _one doesn't need to add "hu'aa" here! In fact, without _hu'aa_ it sounds even better! 

A more emphatic way is:
_
aap meraa pyaar aur iHtiraam se lab-rez* __salaam qubuul kareN!

_... and this is also possible:_ aap meraa muHabbat (maHabbat) aur iHtiraam __se bharaa / lab-rez* __salaam__ qubuul kareN!

_[_* _لب ریز lab-rez]

Just to add this as an extra. It also depends who you are addressing. So if it is your friends (even very dear ones) who you like very much and respect, then:

(a)_ aap meraa xuluuS aur iHtiraam __se bharaa / lab-rez* __salaam__ qubuul kareN!
_
(b) _aap meraa pur __xuluuS o iHtiraam __salaam__ qubuul kareN! <--- _you get your _pur_ back here [!] and (b) is  better than (a).


----------



## Chhaatr

is tafSiili jawaab ke li'e bahut shukriyah Faylasoof SaaHib!


----------



## marrish

Chhaatr said:


> [...]Just to clarify, the sentiment I wish to convey with my sample sentence is:
> 
> _aap meraa pyaar aur iHtiraam se bharaa hu'aa_ (Hindi: _pyaar aur aadar se paripuurNR_) _salaam qubuul kareN!
> _
> If this usage of *pur *is incorrect, I would be most grateful if Urdu speakers would give sample sentences illustrating how _*they*_ use this word in day to day conversation.
> 
> Many thanks!


Faylasoof SaaHib has already covered the first part of your query and I agree with his paraphrases. I'd like to add that the sentence can get even shorter in this way:_آپ کو میرا پیار اور احترام بھرا سلام قبول ہو۔ 
[(aap ko) meraa] pyaar aur iHtiraam-bharaa salaam qubuul ho! _
​As you can see, the changes are equally minimalistic as the sentence has become.

This usage does appear incorrect because we use it like this:
_*pur-umiid* raho Hausalah nah haaro!
unhoN ne *pur-josh* taqriir kii.
*pur-zor* guzaarish hone par muHallah raat-bhar nihaayat *pur-sukuun* rahaa. 
darxwaast ke xaane *pur kareN*.
_


----------



## Chhaatr

marrish SaaHib what do you mean by _pur-zor guzaarish_ in your sample sentence?


----------



## marrish

^I'm sorry I missed this one out.

_ پرُ زور pur-zor_: _(here) _firm, emphatic; strong
گزارش _guzaarish_: request, petition

(Note: _purjor_ is used here in Hindi sentence posted by QP SaaHib today in another thread and it is the same word and usage as _pur-zor_: "बिहार को विशेष राज्य का दर्जा देने की *पुरजोर वकालत* करते हुए बिहार के मुख्यमंत्री नीतीश कुमार ने...")


----------



## Faylasoof

Actually, _pur_ can make many compounds! Just a few examples and their usage:

_pur-nuur_ = full of light / abounding in light. e.g. _pur-nuur_ _jagah _= a bright place
_pur-dard_ = sorrowful, e.g. _pu-dard_ _kahaanii_ _/ daastaan _= a sad story
_pur-nam_ =  wet, e.g. and esp. _chashm-e-pur-nam_ = tearful eyes

Of course it is convention that has determined which compounds of _pur_ are accepted as idiomatically sound.


----------



## Chhaatr

marrish said:


> ^I'm sorry I missed this one out.
> 
> _ پرُ زور pur-zor_: _(here) _firm, emphatic; strong
> گزارش _guzaarish_: request, petition
> 
> (Note: _purjor_ is used here in Hindi sentence posted by QP SaaHib today in another thread and it is the same word and usage as _pur-zor_: "बिहार को विशेष राज्य का दर्जा देने की *पुरजोर वकालत* करते हुए बिहार के मुख्यमंत्री नीतीश कुमार ने...")



Marrish SaaHib, maiN pur-zor guzaarish to bilkul samajh gayaa par yeh na samajh sakaa keh is se muHallah nihaayat pur-sukuun kaise rahaa. Kyaa pur-zor guzaarish se aap kii muraad chaukiidaar ke " jaagte raho" se hai?

vazaaHat ke li'e advance meN shukriyah.


----------



## Chhaatr

Much indebted for this post Faylasoof SaaHib!  Thanks.


----------



## marrish

Chhaatr said:


> Marrish SaaHib, maiN pur-zor guzaarish to bilkul samajh gayaa par yeh na samajh sakaa keh is se muHallah nihaayat pur-sukuun kaise rahaa. Kyaa pur-zor guzaarish se aap kii muraad chaukiidaar ke " jaagte raho" se hai?
> 
> vazaaHat ke li'e advance meN shukriyah.


I wrote this sentence just on the spot, Chhaatr SaaHib. shaayad mujhe ko'ii ziyaadah hii pur-zaahir-o-badiihii misaal denaa chaahiye thaa/thii. ba-har Haal ma3ne is ke haiN kih haNgaamah-fasaad yaa saxt iHtijaaj ke dauraan maqaamii rah-numaa kii guzaarish par muHallah pur-sukuun rahaa.


----------



## Qureshpor

yaa...

_vahaaN muqiim logoN kii pur-zor guzaarish par 3ilaaqe ke GhunDoN aur bad-ma3aashoN ne un par taras khaayaa aur muHalle ko raat-bhar pur-sukuuN rakhkhaa (lekin din ko dhiiNgaa-mushtii kaa yih 3aalam thaa kih puuchhiye mat!) _


----------



## marrish

^  جی کیوں نہیں، شکریہ۔ دیکھتے ہیں آیا یہ دونوں تشریحات چھاتر صاحب کے لیے مفید ثابت ہوتی ہیں۔ میرے خیال میں آپ کی مثال پرفائدہ ضرور ہو گی۔​_jii kyoN nahiiN, shukriyah. dekhte haiN aayaa yih donoN tashriiHaat Chhaatr SaaHib ke liye *mufiid* saabit hotii haiN. mere xayaal meN aap kii misaal *pur-faa'idah** zaruur ho gii.
_
Or there were no firecrackers at night during holidays in a residential area as another example.
چھاتر صاحب، مفید=فائدہ مند مگر پرفائدہ≠مفید!۔*​


----------



## Chhaatr

_Janaab is *pur* ne to ka'ii baal judaa kar di'e sar se!

kyaa aap kii dii hu'ii misaal meN maiN pur zor guzaarish ke bajaa'e pur zor mutaalibah isti3maal kar saktaa huuN?  kyaa aisaa kehne se muHallah pur sukuun na reh sake gaa?

bahut shukriyah!

_


----------



## marrish

Chhaatr said:


> _Janaab is *pur* ne to ka'ii baal judaa kar di'e sar se!
> 
> kyaa aap kii dii hu'ii misaal meN maiN pur zor guzaarish ke bajaa'e pur zor mutaalibah isti3maal kar saktaa huuN?  kyaa aisaa kehne se muHallah pur sukuun na reh sake gaa?
> 
> bahut shukriyah!
> 
> _


_jii ko'ii baat nahiiN! muHallah pur-sukuun rahe gaa agar aap pur-zor mutaal*a*bah (مطالبہ) kareN ge._


----------



## Chhaatr

جی بہت شکریہ جواب اور اصلاح دونوں کا


----------



## Qureshpor

^ 
گلاب آنکھیں شراب آنکھیں
یہی تو ہیں لا جواب آنکھیں

اِدھر نشستہ تھے قیس صاحب
خراب نیّت خراب آنکھیں

راج کمار قیس


----------

